# 67 transmission line routing



## Aldo_45030 (Jun 13, 2017)

Purchased a car with a th200-4R installed lines are run in a way that does not seem right. Would like to re run better car is a 400 with headers, can someone provide me with the proper routing my searches have revealed nothing useful.


----------

